# Help!!!!!! JPL java prolog



## nedoura (20 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Bon j'ai un projet à faire avec prolog c'est un systeme question/reponse, je veux creer une interface en java avec eclipse qui interagit avec un fichier prolog, apres plusieurs recherches sur internet j'ai trouvé que JPL est la seule solution d'integrer prolog en java, j'ai suivi quelques demarches sur eclipse avec un petit exemple mais il m'affiche toujours la meme exception : 
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no jpl in java.library.path
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1758)
    at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:823)
    at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1045)
    at jpl.JPL.loadNativeLibrary(JPL.java:100)
    at jpl.fli.Prolog.<clinit>(Prolog.java:85)
    at jpl.Query.open(Query.java:286)
    at jpl.Util.textToTerm(Util.java:162)
    at jpl.Query.Query1(Query.java:183)
    at jpl.Query.<init>(Query.java:176)
    at aaa.main(aaa.java:10)
Malgré que j'ai ajouté jpl.jar dans le projet, voici mon petit code : 
import java.lang.*;
import jpl.*;
import java.io.*;
public class aaa
{
    public static void main (String[] args)
    {

    Query q1 = new Query("consult",new Term[] {new Atom("test.pl")});
        System.out.println( "consult " + (q1.query() ? "succeeded" : "failed"));
        }



 }

Est ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui peut m'aider svp??? je suis vraiment bloquée   
Je vous remercie d'avance


----------

